# too much water?



## babynik14 (May 11, 2007)

wat can too much moisture or too much water do.. Other then drown them?


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

It can cause mold problems in the enclosure and may cause molting problems.


----------



## Nick Barta (May 11, 2007)

Species such as Mendica can die with over misting. You try to replicate each species emvireoment.


----------



## babynik14 (May 11, 2007)

i mist a lot.. only cause like a LIL while after i do it looks totally dry again.. i just dont want her to get to dry lol.. i am probably just doing it to much


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

Well how many times do u mist per day????


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

THe biggest problem I had with too much water was back in the L1 days. After they molt, they fall into a drop of water, get trapped, and stay deformed. I stopped having that problem after they grew bigger.


----------



## yen_saw (May 17, 2007)

Yes it is amazing how a drop of water can kill hatchling of any hardy species. Basically, if you have a cage with great ventialtion, misting daily is alright (except for desert species) but it may "suffocate" hatcling if the enclosure is close to air-tight condition with too much humidity. Another way to find out if you need extra misting is by inspecting the nymphs reaction when misting. If the mantis appear dehydrated and drink quickly from the water droplet, give it another mist. Otherwise, stop adding more water. Most of us use plastic containers for housing so venting on both top and side of the plastic cage will improve air ventilation. Here is a pic of my orchid hatchling in a hexogan plastic cage with mesh screen on top and side of the cage.


----------



## babynik14 (May 23, 2007)

Well i have her under a light and its off at night but i seem to mist.. and then like 10 min later its ALL gone cause the light has evaporated it.. so like later on the day ill mist a lil bit more.. and so on... it hasnt seemed to do anything yet and shes a L4


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

If you're using a light that makes the water dry that fast, I suggest misting more often or using a weaker light... or no light at all. Now that it's L4, you shouldn't really have a problem with drowning or getting trapped in water unless you have one of those really small species.


----------



## babynik14 (May 23, 2007)

thanks! yea i think she is fine cause i have been misting often for a long time and she is fine its probably better anyways.. and she isnt DIRECTLY under the light but she is close.. she loves it though..ill mist at night


----------



## JT (May 23, 2007)

hey Yen,

what is that small cup in the picture inside the Orchid enclosure? is that a tiny fruit fly culture?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Yeah probs is if there is new hatchlings in there.


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

The contents in the cup looks like fruit


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

> The contents in the cup looks like fruit


 Somebody sounds peckish..


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

> It can cause mold problems in the enclosure and may cause molting problems.


Hang on surely they need a leetle lubrication for moulting? Dont you have spray them when you know they are going to moult..does that not help stop them gettign stuck or only partially free from thier exoskeleton? :?:


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

Hmm, nature doesn't spray them right before molting. Maybe it's a good idea to let the ones who don't molt well die. Let nature take care of those who aren't going to make it anyway.


----------



## yen_saw (May 24, 2007)

> hey Yen,what is that small cup in the picture inside the Orchid enclosure? is that a tiny fruit fly culture?


The small cup has raw honey (with piece of towel paper) in it, it is for the flight capable fruit flies, but I have seen orchid nymphs drinking from the cup too. Honey is a mold resistive substance and prolongs the life span of fruit flies (and probably mantis too). This method might not work very well with flightless fruit flies as they will all clump up around the cup with honey but works very well with fruit flies that can fly. This type of fruit flies covers a larger area in a net cage and simulates natural prey for mantis nymphs, which is great food source if you keep many mantis in a large enclosure. Flightless fruit fly is sufficient for 32oz insect container or smaller. I have tried fruits before, using bananas or oranges but the problem was molding and odor as fruit flies will breed on the fruit. Sorry i am going to far off topic so i'll shut up now!


----------



## JT (May 24, 2007)

maybe you should start a new thread 'cause that's some interesting stuff i wasn't aware of. besides if you don't start a new one i may bombard you with emails asking ton's of questions and i'll be the only one to benefit from your infinite wisdom!  :lol:


----------

